# Lake Sebu, south cotabato



## joevdenne (Jun 1, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with this area? My wife's dad has land there and we are thinking of building a house. I plan to visit next year to see the area. But, I was wondering if anyone on the forum has visited the area or lives there. She says there are foreigners living in the Lake Sebu area who have built houses. We are trying to decide between building a house there and Moalboal in Cebu province. But, I am going to take my time a decide carefully.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

joevdenne said:


> Is anyone familiar with this area? My wife's dad has land there and we are thinking of building a house. I plan to visit next year to see the area. But, I was wondering if anyone on the forum has visited the area or lives there. She says there are foreigners living in the Lake Sebu area who have built houses. We are trying to decide between building a house there and Moalboal in Cebu province. But, I am going to take my time a decide carefully.


Greetings and welcome to the site. We have several members living in Cebu and still others that travel in that region. So you should be able to get some pretty good information before too long...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

joevdenne said:


> Is anyone familiar with this area? My wife's dad has land there and we are thinking of building a house. I plan to visit next year to see the area. But, I was wondering if anyone on the forum has visited the area or lives there. She says there are foreigners living in the Lake Sebu area who have built houses. We are trying to decide between building a house there and Moalboal in Cebu province. But, I am going to take my time a decide carefully.


I would not recommend the Lake Sebu area. It is near Koronadal and is a primarily Muslim area. Add the fact that it is more remote, it increases the likelihood of bad stuff for a foreigner. I would look in the Cebu area. 

There is a tourist attraction in Lake Sebu where you zip line over 7 waterfalls. 

For security reasons and being too close to your wife's family, I would look elsewhere.

Why Moalboal in Cebu?


----------



## Kory (Jan 21, 2012)

I really enjoyed the week I spent in Moalboal, Cebu but this was 15 years ago. Even at that time you could reach Cebu City by bus in less than a few hours because the roads were paved and fast. The people were very friendly and it is a place that I have considered living in many times over the last 15 years. I, however, do not know anything about the Lake Sebu, hopefully someone else can chime in on that one.


----------



## joevdenne (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. You bring up good points jon1. There are muslims near Lake Sebu and it does concern me. My wife thinks it is safe there, but I am not sure. And, she has likely a hundred cousins living in the area. This could be a huge headache. But, I think we will visit to see the area. I liked Moalboal because it is in Cebu province which should be safer than Lake Sebu. Also, I want to live somewhere more quiet and slow compared to Cebu City itself. Moalboal seems like a better fit for me.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am sure that you will find the Lake Sebu area scenic. 

When you do visit, go to the local stores and look at what is available and more specifically, what is not. Also evaluate where the nearest hospital is. My guess is that it will be in General Santos City. Then look at how you would get there and how long it takes? You will have to have a vehicle and a wife that knows how to drive. You can not depend on an Ambulance service and there is no quality 911 here. Don't forget the pharmacies to see if they carry what medications you currently take (if any).

Also look into what banks are available. If it is an Islamic bank I would steer clear. They have different rules and for me I want no part of financing any of them.

I would do a quick visit. Maybe 2 or 3 days, no longer. This gives anyone with bad intentions less time to take action against you.

Lastly, go with your gut feelings. When living here it transcends the language barrier and is usually spot on.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

joevdenne said:


> Thanks for the info. You bring up good points jon1. There are muslims near Lake Sebu and it does concern me. My wife thinks it is safe there, but I am not sure. And, she has likely a hundred cousins living in the area. This could be a huge headache. But, I think we will visit to see the area. I liked Moalboal because it is in Cebu province which should be safer than Lake Sebu. Also, I want to live somewhere more quiet and slow compared to Cebu City itself. Moalboal seems like a better fit for me.


Hey Joe....that's pretty good advice to make a short trip there to check it out. I lived in Davao for 2 years, which is considered pretty safe for foreigners. But whenever South Cotabato came up, I was told it was a dangerous place for foreigners because of the violence and kidnappings, as well as having a large population of muslims. BUT, as I have found out, the family of your wife will be VERY PROTECTIVE of you, which is very comforting. They will accompany you everywhere, and will probably advise you what areas to stay away from. I've heard that Lake Sebu is very scenic, and hope you enjoy your visit. Something you might already know, try not to stand out, avoid wearing watches and jewelry which can be snatched, being friendly and respectful seems to win over many Filipinos.


----------



## happy rose (Jun 8, 2014)

hey there, i've been a volunteer nurse in lake sebu south cotabato, under the sta cruz mission health center run by SPC nuns during my JVP year. at first i was afraid when i was assigned there because its my first time in mindanao and you know what every filipino know about the place, that is was muslim area and that bad people lurked anywhere. but when i arrived, i was totally blinded by the beauty of the place and set aside the bad image brought about by the media. i was serving the T'boli tribes, these women who are barangay health workers have been my second mothers and Lake Sebu had been my 2nd home away from home. though the area was far from the Gen San where the airport was located. it still was worth the travel. and the tribe that am with were catholics and they had a chapel there and would celebrate Holy Mass every Sunday in T'boli dialect. i was richly blessed to meet amazing people and have opened my eyes with the realities of the world and it sure reminds me that i am still little amidst God's wonder, ive learned the value of humility, to give even though you have nothing. so dont be afraid to experience the beauty of Lake Sebu. prove the media wrong and see for yourself. God bless you.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

happy rose, when a foreigner steps into places, they are known as foreigners ... 

unlike you who is a filipino

I roamed around in Bontoc and it didn't take a while for a passing police jeep to insist I hitch a ride back to where my friends were, and almost every passing car slowed down to take a look-see at the outsider ...- and thats in Luzon mountain area ... NPA central who are known to not kidnap foreigners ...

as for protective locals they aren't gonna be with a foreigner 24x7

if people tell foreigners to stay away from certain areas, it is for their own safety, and there is no joy in getting kidnapped by brigands and finding kidnap for ransom is a popular way of life for some folks ....

when they have no qualms kidnapping / murdering their own types you think a foreigner will be skipped when a million peso business opportunity walks in and insists on getting kidnapped? after all it is their cottage industry with poor Development and education ... and lack of opportunities ... 

and I know kidnap for sure,some ransom systems permeate until lower echelons of PNP in some area ...

average price for a foreigner starts from 10 million and negotiated downwards, and for a filipino it starts from 1 million and goes down

of course everybody will insist no ransom was paid for release if and when a release happens, instead the ransom will be called 'fees for food and lodging of the esteemed guest' .....


----------



## happy rose (Jun 8, 2014)

right i am a filipino. but as far as i remember there are a lot of foreigners in lake sebu. they have settled there after retirement. some even married locals and i never heard of any problems that they have encountered with the locals. they have part of the culture and were also very happy to be part of the community.


----------

